

Non-Google Places/Venues/Points Of Interest API? - beatpanda

I&#x27;m building a service involving live performance venues, and I want to create an autocomplete feature for users choosing a venue.<p>Starting with no data in the system, Google Places looks to be the best bet, but I don&#x27;t want to be forced to display venue maps with Google Maps, advertise for Google, or carry Google&#x27;s advertising.<p>Are there any good alternatives out there?
======
gspyrou
Nokia Here.net Places API [http://developer.here.com/rest-apis/api-
explorer](http://developer.here.com/rest-apis/api-explorer)

------
hyoogle
Foursquare?
[https://developer.foursquare.com/docs/venues/search](https://developer.foursquare.com/docs/venues/search)

